# Jvd



## samyjm13 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I have a brain fade....I need help with a code for Jugular Venous Distention (JVD).  thx 

samyjw


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 10, 2010)

aka Jugular Venous Pressure (JVP)
*Index*: _Pressure_

venous, increased 459.89.

That is what I would code had I encountered documentation in question. 
Hope this helps!
Anyone have a more specific code?


----------

